# Alderstead Heath CC travel in to London



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We have London passes which covers all transport and access to most tourist attractions. Has anyone personal experience of the best route from here to the tube network? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

We use this site regularly to get into London. You can order a taxi from the site to take you to Redhill station (about £6) and then use your Oyster card to get the train into central London. It takes about 45 minutes


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.londonpass.com/


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Or there is a bus now that I've seen comes more or less comes into the campsite. Never used it but I think it goes to Redhill where you can get the train to London.

Edit- This is it. http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/540.htm


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well I'm here now on pitch 40 and bought 100hrs CC wifi as the phone signal is pants.
M25 was dreadful. 

Taxi run is to Coulsden South for £6 per cab.

Thanks all


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

That site is like a big black signal hole! Mobiles, TV and internet signals are all very wobbly. On the plus side, it's surrounded by some nice woodland walks. The Paraqueets can get on your nerves though. 

Someone told me it's on the site of an old wartime airfield, if you go into the woods (by the bus stop) you can still see the concrete of what looks like an old runway. It's not that far from Kenley (wartime airfield) but not connected.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Despite warnings of an intermittent wifi service and some spots of the site not having any, pitch 40 is fine and for satellite too. I bought 100hrs for £40 to use over 12 months.
The reason Coulsden South is preferable to Redhill is that Redhill is outside zone 6 so additional travel charges for London will apply.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We stayed there in July & phone was rubbish, we took our mobile wifi & couldn't get a signal at all, hubby walked all around the site & the same everywhere.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm using the Caravan club site wifi "Airangel Limited" with no problems so far.
My phone drifts in and out of service


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Did the run today
Coulsden South to London Bridge, then visited HMS Belfast and Tower Bridge.
Tomorrow if it is Sunny? the Princess Di Memorial, I visited last year while working here but nice for wifey to experience.

FYI August is a national holiday in Italy and they're all staying here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone visiting the British Museum from this site, there is a superb value FULL breakfast cafe £5.90 inc drink and toast with VEG option.
Turn left out of Russel Square tube and it's on the left.
Museum is huge. Pompeii exhibition on just now so we went as we've been there this year. 
London eye in the morning then over to Stratford.
The tube must be the best in the world surely?


----------

